# "My addiction is makeup, and my significant other's is _________"



## kaexbabey (Sep 22, 2008)

haha just bored. mine's is call of duty 4 because it "helps him to get ready for iraq". yeaaaahh .. cuz he's really just gonna be sitting and pushing buttons at the terrorists hah. jk. i don't mind though. he has his thing, and i have mine. and at least he doesn't spend all night up until the next morning into it like some of his other friends do.


----------



## Hilly (Sep 23, 2008)

"My addiction is makeup, and my significant other's is WoW, COD4, Civilization, any other game that annoys the heck outta me!"


----------



## melozburngr (Sep 23, 2008)

My addiction is makeup, and my significant other's is skateboarding... he lives and breathes skateboarding.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Sep 23, 2008)

My addiction is make up, and my significant others' is Metal Gear Solid/Music and rapping/basketball/sleeping.


----------



## Corvs Queen (Sep 23, 2008)

My husbands is gaming in general. He likes World of Warcraft, Eve, Mass Effect, that Star Wars one and Halo. Oh and Bio Shock. Yeah, he's a techie and he loves his gadgets. I don't mind because at least he's at home in his spare time and not at some bar watching soccer and doing God knows what else. *GUSH! I love him!*


----------



## enjoybeingagirl (Sep 23, 2008)

my addictions are makeup and skin care, and my significant others are football, basketball, fantasy football, and politics.


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 23, 2008)

*"My addiction is* makeup, shoes, clothes, handbags *and my significant other's* is football, basketball, fantasy football, PSP Madden Football Online, Developing Tracks in the Studio and ME


----------



## deven.marie (Sep 23, 2008)

My addiction is makeup, and my significant other's is Jordans! he has like 40 or 50 pairs. He spends more on those shoes than I do on makeup!


----------



## pat (Sep 23, 2008)

My addiction is makeup and handbags, my significant other's is Jordans.... He's been collecting since who knows when.  His growing collection is about 200+ Jordan shoes. He literally has one closet + a couple of tall racks to hold his shoes.  

and he calls me crazy? Excuse me mister, you're the one buying almost $800 a pop on shoes. crazy man. 






It's weird when he asks me to order shoes for him, I get anxiety attacks and panic. haha ;/


----------



## jenavii (Sep 23, 2008)

"My addiction is makeup, and my significant other's is working out, basketball, and me!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"


----------



## civicbabe627 (Sep 23, 2008)

My addiction is make-up and my significant other's is Burnout Paradise for PS3... seriously, he has played it every night for the past 9 months or so - except for our anniversary because I told him NO WAY!

It's ridiculous... but as long as I have my makeup I'm good. =P


----------



## yodagirl (Sep 23, 2008)

"My addiction is makeup, and my significant other's is World of Warcraft"

I seriously think he likes that game more than me sometimes LOL


----------



## anguria (Sep 23, 2008)

My addiction is makeup, and my significant other's is FullTiltPoker!


----------



## blindpassion (Sep 23, 2008)

"My addiction is makeup, and my significant other's is his BMW, BMW online forums (like Specktra but for cars!!! *cheers*), and professional Photography"


----------



## ktdetails (Sep 23, 2008)

"My addiction is makeup, and my significant other's is video games be they XBox, DS, vintage games, Portal, Burnout, Bad Company, Halo, BioShock, RockBand --- anything with games or tech."


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Sep 23, 2008)

My addiction is makeup, and my significant other's passion is salsa dancing


----------



## talste (Sep 23, 2008)

My addiction is makeup, and my significant other's passion is he's a workaholic & I'm a work widow. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hubby sounds kinda boring compared to some of the other posts listed above


----------



## deven.marie (Sep 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *patty0411* 

 
_My addiction is makeup and handbags, my significant other's is Jordans.... He's been collecting since who knows when. His growing collection is about 200+ Jordan shoes. He literally has one closet + a couple of tall racks to hold his shoes. 

and he calls me crazy? Excuse me mister, you're the one buying almost $800 a pop on shoes. crazy man. 






It's weird when he asks me to order shoes for him, I get anxiety attacks and panic. haha ;/_

 


sheesh!! I feel like I cant complain about my bf's shoes anymore. 200?!? 

ehh ill probably still nag anyways


----------



## kaexbabey (Sep 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *talste* 

 
_My addiction is makeup, and my significant other's passion is he's a workaholic & I'm a work widow. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hubby sounds kinda boring compared to some of the other posts listed above_

 

haha aww i hate when work gets in the way of "you and me" time. but oh well, i guess that means more money for MAC for you. hehe jk


----------



## kittykit (Sep 23, 2008)

My addiction is makeup, handbags, shoes, fabrics and my significant other's is his Honda sport bike and his PC games (I don't even know the names!).


----------



## Holly (Sep 23, 2008)

My addiction is makeup, and my significant other's is computer games. World of Warcraft, Exteel, TF2, old school fighting video games, etc.


----------



## melliquor (Sep 23, 2008)

My addiction is MAC, and my DH's is computers, gadgets, and football.  He loves anything computer related or new gadgets from phones, PDAs, or latest gaming.  He also lives and breaths football... from watching it to playing it on the computer.


----------



## MrsMay (Sep 23, 2008)

My addiction is makeup & jewellery, and my husband's addiction is motorbikes and remote control car racing (1/10th and 1/5th scale).  I cant really complain though, as the racing is kinda part of his job.


----------



## kariii (Sep 23, 2008)

My addiction is makeup and shoes and my SO's addiction is bodybuilding and Poker online.


----------



## Heiaken (Sep 23, 2008)

Another WoW widow here! (Allthough I have to confess that I play form time to time also). Spore has been a big thing in our household too.


----------



## GlossyAbby (Sep 23, 2008)

My addiction is makeup, and my significant other's is Bass Fishing


----------



## concertina (Sep 23, 2008)

My addictions are makeup, politics, decorating and photography and my husband's are health and fitness, bicycles, personal finance and current events.


----------



## Lizzie (Sep 23, 2008)

My addiction is makeup and my SO's is video games, mostly on his PS3.  Whenever I start doing my makeup, I can hear that *beep* from him turning on his PS3 in the other room.
They should have a SO of Specktra COD4 game!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Sep 23, 2008)

My addiction is makeup, bebe, bags, shoes, jewelry, and my significant other's addiction is Yankees baseball, baseball in general, football


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Sep 23, 2008)

my addiction is make-up, all things beauty related and National Geography, my SO's addictions are martial arts, cars and the National Geography.

We have at least someting in common


----------



## nursee81 (Sep 23, 2008)

My addiction is make up, and my significant others' is X-Box 360 online, PC games and sleeping.


----------



## Repunzel (Sep 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_"My addiction is makeup, and my significant other's is WoW, COD4, Civilization, any other game that annoys the heck outta me!"_

 
are we dating the same man?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.All i hear is bang bang bang and explosions.These days i make him wear headphones.


----------



## dust_bunny (Sep 23, 2008)

HAHA I feel like the outcast here but besides my addiction for makeup I am addicted to rescuing/helping animals, the Wii (Zelda &wii fit LOL),World Of Warcraft, Fable and metal music.

My husbands addicted to his job,WOW,Cod4,other video games I cant think of  and rap music  ...... hahah wow im the nerd:/


----------



## leslie (Sep 23, 2008)

My addiction is makeup and my significant other's is MMA. His addiction takes him to the point to where he's going to have his first fight on Oct. 4th.


----------



## MizzHotTahiti (Sep 23, 2008)

mine is makeup/fashion and his is videogames/sports.


----------



## mtrimier (Sep 23, 2008)

my addiction is guitar hero 3, and my former SO's addiction was and still is anything that has to do with networking/building computers.


----------



## vetters77 (Sep 23, 2008)

My addiction is makeup, and my significant other's is diesel trucks.


----------



## n_c (Sep 23, 2008)

My addiction is obviously makeup, and his is anything related to guns. Talk about boring!


----------



## hawaii02 (Sep 23, 2008)

My addiction is makeup and my SO's addiction is college football (specifically LSU).


----------



## Malena (Sep 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melozburngr* 

 
_My addiction is makeup, and my significant other's is skateboarding... he lives and breathes skateboarding. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Same here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My fiance is a former pro-skater, so...skateboarding is still his life. But I´m fine with that - I love my man 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - as long as he doesn´t complain about my MAC addiction that is


----------



## Malena (Sep 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melozburngr* 

 
_My addiction is makeup, and my significant other's is skateboarding... he lives and breathes skateboarding. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Same here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My fiance is a former pro-skater, so...skateboarding is still his life. But I´m fine with that - I love my man 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - as long as he doesn´t complain about my MAC addiction that is


----------



## Malena (Sep 23, 2008)

*yikes* double post - one would be enough I guess 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Could a mod please delete one of them?


----------



## stronqerx (Sep 23, 2008)

working out/and health stuff...

kaexbabay your icon is the most precious thing i ever seen !


----------



## xoleaxo (Sep 23, 2008)

my addiction is makeup, my husband's are ALLLL electronics, baseball, muscle cars & cigars.


----------



## florabundance (Sep 23, 2008)

my addiction is makeup, and my significant others is me. no i'm joking. his is cigarettes and Weeds - the tv show - he has a mad crush on the lead woman


----------



## pat (Sep 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *deven.marie* 

 
_sheesh!! I feel like I cant complain about my bf's shoes anymore. 200?!? 

ehh ill probably still nag anyways 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
LOL... I know and he says I buy too much makeup!

He's kinda slowed his roll with the Js but he still buys esp. the collection edition ones.  He's crazy.

Hey, at least we can nag together. LOL


----------



## User93 (Sep 23, 2008)

my addiction is MAC, video games (yes I know you hate it people, but I like GTA, counter-strike and all that other shooters like ET, im a geek), clothes, movies and my bf, my SO's addiction is video games, movies, tv shows, reading and me


----------



## xxAngelxx (Sep 23, 2008)

My addictions are definately makeup and shopping (really doesn't matter what I'm shopping for lol) and my boyfriend's addiction is definately working on the house or his truck. Thankfully, he actually knows what the hell he is doing lol. He could spend the entire weekend every weekend at some home improvement store and come back with something new each time to fix up *something.*


----------



## yodagirl (Sep 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Heiaken* 

 
_Another WoW widow here! (Allthough I have to confess that I play form time to time also). Spore has been a big thing in our household too._

 
I love the name WoW widows LOL....I need a bumper sticker for my car that says that


----------



## xbrookecorex (Sep 23, 2008)

My addiction is makeup and my significant other's is HOCKEY. We both do our part to feign as much interest as we can haha


----------



## purrtykitty (Sep 23, 2008)

Antennas!!!  (he doesn't actually have any, but one of these days he'll splurge)


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 23, 2008)

My boy is hooked on the internet, D&D and comics. He'd argue with me on the last two, but I know better. At least, I hear about them endlessly, so...


----------



## Mixedbeauty (Sep 23, 2008)

Mine is makeup and my significant other's is football. When football season hits I cant watch anything. Its not really my thing but i guess i will have to make it my thing if i want to watch any tv...


----------



## ..kels* (Sep 23, 2008)

My addiction is makeup, and my significant other's is CARS.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *florabundance* 

 
_my addiction is makeup, and my significant others is me. no i'm joking. his is cigarettes and Weeds - the tv show - he has a mad crush on the lead woman 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
my SO is a big Weeds fan. he got me hooked on it too.


----------



## anjelik_dreamin (Sep 23, 2008)

My addiction(s) are Makeup, Fashion, Swarovski Crystal, Care Bears and him and My honey bun's addictions are Cabal (lame online game that steals him from me) and me


----------



## Lyssah (Sep 24, 2008)

I asked my Fiance the other week if he was truely addicted to anything like I was addicted to m.a.c - he said "_well I don't get to buy what I like so I can't be addicted to it!"_... I felt so sorry for him, he's so good to me.

So hypothetically, (if I didn't buy so much m.a.c) my bf is addicted to B&W speakers, Games in general (but he generally doesn't get to buy them because he buys me m.a.c)...and Mustangs...


----------



## lara (Sep 24, 2008)

My addiction is playing *Team Fortress 2*, and my gentleman friend has an expensive addiction to* Snap-On Tools*. I'm the power-geek in our household.

If he's a good boy he'll get a set of $550 shifting spanners for Christmas.


----------



## brianjenny17 (Sep 24, 2008)

my addictin is make-up, my hunny's is the Mets, the Giants and Call of Duty lol

Whatever he has his thing and i have mine


----------



## aleksis210 (Sep 24, 2008)

Mine is Makeup, S.o.'s is *Bodybuilding and electric guitar*. he's so sexy...


----------



## persephonewillo (Sep 25, 2008)

my significant other's is computers and restraints.


----------



## Monsterbilly (Sep 26, 2008)

*My addiction is makeup, and my significant other's is beer. The expensive ones. Yesterday he spent R$50,00 on beer, i've never spent R$50,00 on makeup at once.
Oh, and internet, but at least he doesn't spend extra money on it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




*


----------



## flymestza (Sep 26, 2008)

Oh man where to start...haha.  Besides makeup, jewelry, designer jeans, designer handbags, shoes...really I could go on.  Oh and I'm slightly addicted to adrenaline (jet skiing, white water river rafting, rock climbing).  My hubby's addiction is gaming and gadgets.


----------



## benzito_714 (Sep 26, 2008)

mine is make-up, school and anything and everything artistic and my husband's is the *PS3* (he usually beats the game within the first week he buys it so as long as i can stand that week of shooting-i'm pretty good), *HGTV/any kind of tools* (he wants to be a carpenter so he's trying to get some inspiration), *collecting liquor* (he works for a wholesale liquor company), *sex* (he needs it everyday-only from me so that's the only thing i care about,lol.) and *lastly old school cars* (his first car was a 1984 Lincoln Town car and our first couple of dates were to the junkyard and car shows-how romantical!)


----------



## miss_bailey (Sep 26, 2008)

My addiction is makeup and my significant others is any type of television series that he can watch over and over and over on dvd eg Sopranos, Lost, Seinfeld. Also Counter Strike, I think all our significant others are big fat geeks by the sounds of it.


----------



## lvelazquez18 (Oct 2, 2008)

His addiction would be computers and gaming in general, specifically Call of Duty 4.


----------



## Me and MAC (Oct 2, 2008)

My addiction is makeup, and my significant other's is rugby. Rugby this rugby that, he plays 3 times a week and is always on rugby forums, abit like me with makeup forums!


----------



## pinklips1207 (Oct 2, 2008)

my addiction is make-up,and shoes, and my significant other's are pittbull bullies.  he goes to "the board", it's like spectra but they talk bout dogs and their kennels! LOL!


----------



## califjewls (Oct 2, 2008)

That's so funny! Mine is MAC and his is Call of Duty 3!!! But Call of Duty 4 just came out for our MAC computer...oh boyyyy!!


----------



## Kayteuk (Oct 7, 2008)

"My addiction is makeup, and my significant other's is World of warcraft..."

There seems to be a lot of guys in to it on here! I love a bit of WOW. Takes the days stress away! And solves all relationship issues!


----------



## DIVAlaGLAM703 (Jan 16, 2009)

my addiction is makeup, tattoos, jewelry,my 3 dogs (cockapoo, shichon , & pitbull) & changing my hair color. my fiances is CARS, tattoos, cooking, & pitbulls.


----------



## sayah (Jan 17, 2009)

... games of all sorts.


----------



## Moxy (Jan 17, 2009)

I can't belive how many girls are annoyed by World of warcraft. I think it's a fantastic game. I love it even more because I met Liam there. Oh and if you're a hunter you can tame awesome tigers, lions, big cats... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My addiction is make up and my SO's is computers and everything connected with it (internet, games, ...)


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 17, 2009)

my addictions are as follows!

make up - esp mac and maybelline mascaras!
world of warcraft! - i don't care  if you think i'm a geek! i freaking love it!
playing with my kitties and buying them new toys
taking pictures of anything and everything

my hubby's addictions -
making game levels for the pc game theif (as if he doesn't do enough of that kinda thing working for rockstar games he does it in his spare time for fun too!)
world of warcraft - we play together! it rocks!
putting things in alphabetical order such as cd's, books, dvds...


----------



## Moxy (Jan 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_world of warcraft! - i don't care  if you think i'm a geek! i freaking love it!
playing with my kitties and buying them new toys
world of warcraft - we play together! it rocks!_


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jan 17, 2009)

all types of electronics.


----------



## nelyanaphonexia (Jan 17, 2009)

My addiction is makeup, shoes, handbags and art and my significant other's is computers, video games and working out. He is here and said "you can also add boobs!" hah...yeah. He is awesome.


----------



## TexasBelle (Jan 17, 2009)

My addictions are makeup and tarot, and my significant other's addictions are online role-playing games (the old-school text based ones) and playing any stringed instrument . . . his guitars, ukuleles, banjos, and assorted other instruments are slowly but surely taking over the house.


----------



## mimiG (Jan 17, 2009)

My addiction - skincare and nail products, makeup comes a close second

My bf - football manager


----------



## Fataliya (Jan 17, 2009)

My addiction is Makeup and Coach bags, and his is EQ2.

But to be fair, I play EQ2 with him, so it's mine too, lol.


----------



## User35 (Jan 17, 2009)

hes obsessed with motorcycles and fast cars.


----------



## ImMACnificent (Jan 18, 2009)

His obsession is graphic design and Notre Dame football.


----------

